# Web Easy 8 problems....



## litlebooks

I recently built a site using Web Easy 8. The site looks great until I did an ftp with my host, Ultra Web Site Hosting. Now, unless the screen resolution is set to 1028x764, everything is out of alignment. The page shifts to the left, the images cover up the text. I called Web Easy support, they couldn't help, so they transfer me to Nova Development Tech Support. They couldn't help either. My host says it does that because the HTML coding needs tweaked, but I don't know how to do that. Help, please!!!!


----------



## LawlessCharity

Thanks for your warning. I was going to use Web easy to build my website and you have changed my mind


----------



## dm01

Web Easy uses pixel values instead of percentages to align content. This is not good practice, for the reason you have outlined. You can try re-doing the pages using percent values, but this will take quite a while.


----------



## litlebooks

Would it work if I insterted javascript to center the content and to automatically resize the content to fit the user's browser? I came across this particular code when browsing the internet. I tried putting it in the coding, but it's not working.

<!-- THREE STEPS TO INSTALL CONTENT CENTER:

1. Copy the coding into the HEAD of your HTML document
2. Add the onLoad event handler into the BODY tag
3. Put the last coding into the BODY of your HTML document -->

<!-- STEP ONE: Paste this code into the HEAD of your HTML document -->

<HEAD>

<script type="text/javascript">
<!-- Begin
/* This script and many more are available free online at
The JavaScript Source!! http://javascript.internet.com
Created by: liveing sacrifice :: http://ls-design.forthelads.net */

function resize()
{
var wide = window.screen.availWidth
var high = window.screen.availHeight
var maxh = 600 // your max height here; enter 0 if not used
var maxw = 600 // your max width here; enter 0 if not used
var content = document.getElementById('content')
content.style.position = 'absolute'
if(maxh > 0 && high <= maxh)
{
content.style.height = high
}
if(maxw > 0 && wide <= maxw)
{
content.style.height = high
}
if(maxh > 0 && high > maxh)
{
content.style.height = maxh
high = (high - maxh) / 2
content.style.top = high
}
if(maxw > 0 && wide > maxw)
{
content.style.width = maxw
wide = (wide - maxw) / 2
content.style.left = wide
}
// Do not remove line below
content.innerHTML = content.innerHTML + "<p style='position:absolute;top:95%;width:40%;left:30%;'>provided by: <a href='http://ls-design.forthelads.net'>liveing_sacrifice</a></p>"
}
//-->
</script>
</HEAD>

<!-- STEP TWO: Insert the onLoad event handler into your BODY tag -->

<BODY onLoad="resize()">

<!-- STEP THREE: Copy this code into the BODY of your HTML document -->

<div id="content">
<p>
All your content would go here.</p>
</div>

<p><center>
<font face="arial, helvetica" size"-2">Free JavaScripts provided<br>
by <a href="http://javascriptsource.com">The JavaScript Source</a></font>
</center><p>

<!-- Script Size: 1.87 KB -->



I put in var maxh and varr maxw 900 and 1440 respectively, and in the div id content, I put eveything that was in the body. However, I must have done something wrong because it didn't work. Actually, it just shifted it the other direction.


----------



## dmuntied

I have built MANY - MANY sites using Web Easy programs. I did have a glitch with Web Easy 8 doing what you are talking about. To solve it, open your website that you built and preview each page individually in your browser and save. Then export into a file on your computer. Then FTP your site from the file you saved it in.
I simply re-installed Web Easy after that and it stopped for now.


----------

